# New to DIY



## kelly22 (9/7/15)

Howsit guys so iv been vaping for a litlle while now and ivdecided i think its time to take the diy plunge iv got abit of advice from the internet but nothing conclusive as to what i should get in terms of concentratedconcentratesentrates nof flavours im leaning toward the creamy ceeal flavours and i love the world wondrwonders colossus joose and im hoping i could someday do something sisimilar for my own personal use, also trying to cut down the vape budget by diy ing so i need a little help on what are the most common contratescentrates i should get in ur opinion like for example the must haves in terms of concentrates for making some decent juice based on my tastes , any help would be beneficial please guys share ur experience and thoughts


----------



## Tom. F (9/7/15)

That was the longest single sentence I've ever layed eyes upon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## kelly22 (9/7/15)

Lol tom sorry was jus headiing off to bed n needed to post that to get a feel for what i needed to get for my diy stuff next time il try to use commas


----------



## Tom. F (9/7/15)

Whip out some full stops rather my man. no need to apologise, I'm just pulling your chain. Lekker slaap


----------



## kelly22 (9/7/15)

Cheers bro good night


----------



## acorn (9/7/15)

kelly22 said:


> Howsit guys so iv been vaping for a litlle while now and ivdecided i think its time to take the diy plunge iv got abit of advice from the internet but nothing conclusive as to what i should get in terms of concentratedconcentratesentrates nof flavours im leaning toward the creamy ceeal flavours and i love the world wondrwonders colossus joose and im hoping i could someday do something sisimilar for my own personal use, also trying to cut down the vape budget by diy ing so i need a little help on what are the most common contratescentrates i should get in ur opinion like for example the must haves in terms of concentrates for making some decent juice based on my tastes , any help would be beneficial please guys share ur experience and thoughts


 
I would recommend this , study the different flavour profiles and @Melinda is always willing to give guidance.

Also check:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-9#post-223776

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/

Enjoy your DIY Journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/7/15)

Hi @kelly22 

Definitely check out the first thread posted by @acorn above
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/

It has great info on it.

Get a few flavour concentrates that you think you would like, some VG, PG and nic - and start simple. 
I am no DIY expert, but creating a simple juice is quite easy and rewarding. 

PS - don't forget to order menthol concentrate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (9/7/15)

@kelly22 Also...fair warning... expect to have some, if not a lot, of wastage at first. This is because DIY is a 'science' that requires learning and practice.. Its very rewarding when it works..but also frustrating when it doesn't. 
Lots of people start to DIY in order to recreate exact copies of their favorite juices... this is a bad pathway... vendors spend a lot of time and money to create these fantastic juices... so don't expect to 'clone' it quickly..

/my 2cents worth....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kelly22 (9/7/15)

thanks guys for your invaluable advice and responses in my endeavours i will keep you guys posted on my progress as i go along


----------

